# Wodent Wheel



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I received Jester's Junior Wodent wheel today. However it is on a stand and seems to be fixedIs this right? I thought I could have fixed it onto the cage. It will take up more space if it has to be free standing There is no clip or anything with it to fix it onto his cage.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You have to fix them onto the cage with cable ties its easy to do and they are really stable and silent once they are on there. This site shows different ways to fit them but the cable tie method is the easiest.

Wodent Wheel Tidbits


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh dear that looks complicated. Maybe I should send it back! How do you do it with cable ties? Do you take the middle rod holder thing out? Where do the cable ties go on the wheel and where on the cage ? Do you have any pics? I am not so good at DIY


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its really easy, I am shocking at DIY, you basically take the wheel off the stand by removing the little clip, then push the stand though the cage from the outside once youve decided where you want it to go, then fasten the base of the stand with cable ties so it doesnt wobble around, then reattach the wheel part, Ill go and get a pic of Angels wheel to give you an idea, hers is the senior wheel but its the same principle, that site does make it look harder than it really is.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Its really easy, I am shocking at DIY, you basically take the wheel off the stand by removing the little clip, then push the stand though the cage from the outside once youve decided where you want it to go, then fasten the base of the stand with cable ties so it doesnt wobble around, then reattach the wheel part, Ill go and get a pic of Angels wheel to give you an idea, hers is the senior wheel but its the same principle, that site does make it look harder than it really is.


Oh that would be really good of you if you would post some pics Sorry for being a pest, as I said I am pretty dumb when it comes to DIY:crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No youre not being a pest at all, once youve done it youll realise how easy it is but it just looks complicated to begin with, hope this pic helps, its a bit hard to see as the cable ties are white and so is the stand. They really are the best wheels in my opinion. If you try to remember to have the base of the stand outside the cage and push the bit that the wheel goes on through the bars thats all you need to know really.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No youre not being a pest at all, once youve done it youll realise how easy it is but it just looks complicated to begin with, hope this pic helps, its a bit hard to see as the cable ties are white and so is the stand. They really are the best wheels in my opinion.


Is there a way of fixing them side ways to the cage as that seems in the middle if you know what I mean? I sort of would have liked it to be laying flat against the side of the cage in the same way as his silent spinner? Once I take the clip off to feed it through is it easy to get the clip and stand back together again?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah the only reason its in the middle of the cage is because that cage has two big shelves so that was the only place I could fit it, you can position the wheel anywhere you like or if the cage isnt too high, or there is a shelf you can have the base of the stand fixed onto the cage roof as long as the hamster can reach the wheel and its a flat roof. The clips are a bit fiddly to get off and on but Ive never really had much of a problem doing it and I take it apart to clean regullarly.


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

looks great TDM, i need to invest in some wodent wheels, have heard nothing but great things about them


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

My cage is a Cambridge so wouldn't be able to fit on the roof thenhmy:

I will need to go up to Homebase tomorrow and buy some cable ties and will give it a go tomorrow. So basically I unclip the wheel from the stand and put wheel on inside of cage and stand on outside of cage feed through attach cable ties and clip wheel back on to stand inside

Does the wheel shake and rattle when the hamster is running on it and make a noise?

I thought there may be a demonstration of this on you tube but nope unfortunately not:blush:

Thanks for explaining it to me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> My cage is a Cambridge so wouldn't be able to fit on the roof thenhmy:
> 
> I will need to go up to Homebase tomorrow and buy some cable ties and will give it a go tomorrow. So basically I unclip the wheel from the stand and put wheel on inside of cage and stand on outside of cage feed through attach cable ties and clip wheel back on to stand inside
> 
> ...


If you pull the cable ties tight they dont make hardly any noise, well mine dont seem to anyway. Webzdebz they really are good, they are expensive but I think thats because they arent made in England, theyre worth it anyway.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a junior wodent wheel for Stella and I just have it standing on the bottom, its fine as long as I put lots of bedding over the stand so it doesn't move. The only time it is a problem is when Stella has one of her mad nights and throws all her toys all over the place and the wheel ends up in the hammock or something


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I have a junior wodent wheel for Stella and I just have it standing on the bottom, its fine as long as I put lots of bedding over the stand so it doesn't move. The only time it is a problem is when Stella has one of her mad nights and throws all her toys all over the place and the wheel ends up in the hammock or something


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been trying to attach this stupid Wodent wheel to Jesters cage for 40 mins now and feel like throwing the wheel and the cage out the window. I am demented it is just not happening every time I try the shelves move or I drop the washer , the wheel falls apart. There must be an easy way to do it? Or is it just me being hopeless:crying: I want to keep his shelves in so anyone with pictures of a Savic Cambridge cage with a Wodent wheel and shelves and ladders still in I would greatly appreciate some pictures. I am giving up for just now as have to go to work but if I can't get it tonight will be putting the stupid wheel on ebay or in the nearest bucket


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to admit that I find the shelves in the Cambridge annoying, they seemed to move just when I got them in place, I only have the Senior wodent wheels so I havent got a junior wodent wheel or I would pop it in my spare Cambridge to show you, I am going to buy one soon though if you can wait till then.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Surely the wheel shouldn't fall apart? Have you got all the clips/washers on properly?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Surely the wheel shouldn't fall apart? Have you got all the clips/washers on properly?


If youre putting it through the bars you have to take it apart first then re attach it once its through the bars, it is a fiddly job to get it back together again.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If youre putting it through the bars you have to take it apart first then re attach it once its through the bars, it is a fiddly job to get it back together again.


Oooh yeah I remember doing that with Sausages actually now, it took forever! Didn't help that I have no fingernails and I also kept losing the little fish shaped metal clip in the bedding when it pinged off


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have to admit that I find the shelves in the Cambridge annoying, they seemed to move just when I got them in place, I only have the Senior wodent wheels so I havent got a junior wodent wheel or I would pop it in my spare Cambridge to show you, I am going to buy one soon though if you can wait till then.


Oh that would be good:wink: I am just home from work and I am not even going to bother trying again tonight, as I know I will not have the patience to fiddle around with it Yes the shelves keep moving everytime I go to put the cage on it's side to try and put the wheel together. I am not sure where the best place to position it in the cage is. That'll be good if you get one and show me. Is the stand meant to sort of stick out on the outside of the cage? I couldn't get it to stay flat/flush if you know what I mean?


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oooh yeah I remember doing that with Sausages actually now, it took forever! Didn't help that I have no fingernails and I also kept losing the little fish shaped metal clip in the bedding when it pinged off


It's a nightmare!!!!!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Yaaay done it at last Someone on another forum kindly posted me a picture of their one

Here it is, though I couldn't quite figure out how to put stand on the outside so it's on the inside


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> Yaaay done it at last Someone on another forum kindly posted me a picture of their one
> 
> Here it is, though I couldn't quite figure out how to put stand on the outside so it's on the inside


That looks fantastic well done, has it been christened yet?


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> That looks fantastic well done, has it been christened yet?


I might have to take it back out as he has done a wee in it twice and the wee is running through the wheel and going on to the shelve and all over him I just noticed as well he is inside the wheel biting the axle/bar that goes through the wheel. He is biting the bit where there is a metal washer though and I am worried he is going to cut his little mouth

Does anyone else have problems with their hammie weeing in their wodent wheel?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> I might have to take it back out as he has done a wee in it twice and the wee is running through the wheel and going on to the shelve and all over him I just noticed as well he is inside the wheel biting the axle/bar that goes through the wheel. He is biting the bit where there is a metal washer though and I am worried he is going to cut his little mouth
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with their hammie weeing in their wodent wheel?


Stella wees in her wodent wheel all the time.... its so annoying 

I keep trying to toilet training but she just likes to wee wherever she wants!! Its annoying in the wodent wheel though because all the sand gets in there as well which makes it really difficult to clean!! And the fact that its so difficult to take apart makes it worse!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Stella wees in her wodent wheel all the time.... its so annoying
> 
> I keep trying to toilet training but she just likes to wee wherever she wants!! Its annoying in the wodent wheel though because all the sand gets in there as well which makes it really difficult to clean!! And the fact that its so difficult to take apart makes it worse!


It's disgusting as the wee really stinks As you say it's difficult to clean trying to unclip it and everything then put it together again without the stupid shelves moving again:frown:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good! My William weed in it all the time, his would be manky every night, I just dealt with it, making sure I washed it frequently.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

All 31 of my mice wee in their wheels. The only thing that is worse is when the baby boys then sleep in it !


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Yuk weeing in their wheels seems to be a common practice then


----------

